
Billionaires donate in a crisis, but don't forget they also help cause them - zenoswonkyarrow
https://iai.tv/articles/bezos-billionaires-and-the-problem-with-big-philanthropy-auid-1378
======
esarbe
They should just pay their fair share of taxes and be done with it.

This "philanthrocapitalism" just makes me sick; first they deprive society of
the means to provide the basic necessities of life, then they let drop a few
crumbs of their loot and expect to be hailed as saviors. This is disgusting.

